# Any experience with Gardner's Apiaries packages?



## JAK (May 29, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Will be receiving 2 packages (through Montgomery county beekeepers association, SE PA) from Gardner's apiaries end of March. Any experiences good/bad with their 3# packages w/ Italian queens? Thanks for information. Always get a wee bit anxious when places don't have websites, but then again, many businesses don't always feel the need for a web presence. 

JAK


----------



## JAK (May 29, 2007)

Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?

I guess no one has gotten packages from there, yet. I'll be sure to relay my first year experiences to everyone.

JAK


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I bought packages from them many, many years ago. I don't even know if they're under the same management today. At that time, I decided a little too late that I wanted to expand. I decided to buy some packages around the first of April so I called them. In my inexperience, I figured, "Hey, put in an order and week later you get your bees, right?"

I was further down the list than I wanted so I didn't get my bees until late May, not exactly prime time to get a crop of honey in Southeast Missouri. Nonetheless, the bees were good, service was great, the young lady who took my phone order was just as sweet as can be. The bees got established for the next year and I was happy with my purchase.

If I was purchasing packages, I wouldn't hesitate to call them again. 

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi, I occasionally get queens and packages from there, through my local bee club. Mike Gardner is the president, as his summer home is up here, super guy! The club meetings are generally at his place.

I don't have a good baseline to compare their bees, since I haven't ordered too many queens or packages elsewhere, but they seem to be good sturdy Italians.

Rick


----------



## JAK (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the impressions, appreciate it.

JAK


----------



## IABeeMan (Aug 19, 2007)

JAK,
As far as thier packages I have never ordered them from there. I order from a smaller operation more locally. I have however used thier queens on sevral occassions and have been nothing but happy with them.


----------



## JAK (May 29, 2007)

*Waiting (im)patiently for packages this Saturday (29th)*

Hi folks,

Thanks for the information. I'm anxiously waiting for the package delivery this Saturday. Should be a very interesting weekend. 

JAK


----------

